# smok xcube 2



## kieran foster (6/1/16)

Hi i have been looking for a website that still sells or has stock of the smok Mod x cube 2. They sseem to have just been wiped off the market by the mini . Help please!


----------



## BumbleBee (6/1/16)

I've just moved this to "Who has stock" so that the vendors can reply.

FYI: I'm almost sure I saw the full sized XCube2 at Vapeking.co.za


----------



## kieran foster (6/1/16)

Thank you ,im new to this site . Ill go and have a look.


----------



## Frostbite (7/1/16)

We have 2 white units in stock, www.atomixvapes.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/1/16)

Frostbite said:


> We have 2 white units in stock, www.atomixvapas.co.za



url is http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

